# نبؤة من الكتاب المقدس عن مصر..أشعياء 19



## مونيكا 57 (5 فبراير 2011)

*

نبؤة من الكتاب المقدس عن مصر​سفر أشعياء
الإصحاح 19 

1 وحي على مصر: ها هو الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر. فترتجف أوثانها من وجهه، وتذوب قلوب المصريين في صدورهم. 
2 ويثير الرب المصريين على المصريين، فيقاتل الإنسان أخاه والرجل صديقه، وتقوم مدينة على مدينة ومملكة على مملكة. 
3 ويفرغ مصر من الروح في داخلها ويبلبل أفكارهم، فيستشيرون الأوثان والسحرة والمشعوذين والعرافين. 
4 ويسلم المصريين إلى يد سيد قاس وملك طاغية يتسلط عليهم. هكذا قال السيد الرب القدير. 
5 وينشف البحر من المياه ويجف النهر وييبس. 
6 وتنتن الأنهار لقلة مائها وتجف سواقي مصر، فيتلف القصب والبردي 
7 ويتبدد كل نبات على ضفاف النيل وييبس ولا يبقى شيء. 
8 فينتحب الصيادون وينوح كل من يلقي الصنارة في النيل، ويتحسر الذين يمدون الشبكة على المياه. 
9 ويبتئس صناع الكتان الممشط وحائكو الأنسجة البيضاء 
10 وتنهار أعمدة الصناعة، وتكتئب نفوس العاملين بالأجرة. 
11 ما أغبى أمراء صوعن، وما أسخف مشورة حكماء فرعون! كيف يجرؤون أن يقولوا لفرعون: ((نحن بنو الحكماء وبنو الملوك الأقدمين!)) 
12 فأين حكماؤك يا فرعون؟ دعهم يخبرونك ويكشفون لك بماذا قضى الرب القدير على مصر. 
13 أمراء صوعن أغبياء، وأمراء نوف مخدوعون، ومصر يضللها زعماء شعبها. 
14 مزج الرب في داخلهم روح دوار، فجعلوا مصر تترنح في كل أعمالها كما يترنح السكران في قيئه. 
15 فلا يبقى لمصر من يقدر أن يعمل شيئا، سواء في ذلك الرأس أو الذنب، والرفيع أو الوضيع 
16 في ذلك اليوم يكون المصريون كالنساء، فيرتعدون ويرتجفون من يد الرب المرفوعة عليهم. 
17 وتكون أرض يهوذا مصدر رعب لمصر، كلما تذكرت المصير الذي قضى به عليها الرب القدير. 
18 وفي ذلك اليوم يكون في أرض مصر خمس مدن تتكلم بلغة كنعان وتحلف باسم الرب القدير، يقال لإحداها مدينة الشمس. 
19 وفي ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب في داخل أرض مصر، ونصب مرفوع للرب قرب حدودها علامة وشهادة للرب القدير في أرض مصر. 
20 فإذا ما صرخ المصريون إلى الرب في ضيقهم، أرسل لهم مخلصا ومحاميا فينقذهم. 
21 ويعلن الرب عن نفسه لهم، فيعرفون الرب في ذلك اليوم، ويعبدونه بالذبيحة والتقدمة، وينذرون له نذورا ويوفون بها. 
22 ومع أن الرب ضربهم بقساوة، فإنه يشفيهم حين يرجعون إليه ويستجيب لهم. 
23 وفي ذلك اليوم يكون طريق من مصر إلى أشور، فتجيء أشور إلى مصر ومصر إلى أشور، تعبد مصر الرب مع أشور . 
24 وفي ذلك اليوم تكون إسرائيل ثالثا لمصر وأشور، وهذا بركة في وسط الأرض. 
25 ويمنح الرب القدير بركته قائلا: ((مبارك شعبي مصر، وصنعة يدي أشور وبنو إسرائيل الذين اخترتهم)). *


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2011)

مبارك شعبى مصر 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 مارس 2011)

تفسير اشعياء 19 لابونا داود لمعى نبوءة عن مصر
​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAqFqjGlO4w&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7feNWwR47-s&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM8rK8e7vJA&feature=related

تفسير ابونا ارميا بولس
http://www.stmaryab.net/sermons/vari...ba7inEgypt.WMA​


----------



## bilseka (5 مارس 2011)

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 11: 8
 وَتَكُونُ جُثَّتَاهُمَا عَلَى شَارِعِ الْمَدِينَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ الَّتِي تُدْعَى رُوحِيًّا سَدُومَ وَمِصْرَ، حَيْثُ صُلِبَ رَبُّنَا أَيْضًا. 

يا جماعة احيانا مصر بتجي فى الكتاب المقدس مش بمعنى مصر بتاعتنا ديه 
ولكن بمعنى اخر يقصده الوحي الالهي
والدليل الاية السابقة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 مارس 2011)

> سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 11: 8
> وَتَكُونُ جُثَّتَاهُمَا عَلَى شَارِعِ الْمَدِينَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ الَّتِي تُدْعَى رُوحِيًّا سَدُومَ وَمِصْرَ، حَيْثُ صُلِبَ رَبُّنَا أَيْضًا.
> 
> يا جماعة احيانا مصر بتجي فى الكتاب المقدس مش بمعنى مصر بتاعتنا ديه
> ...


بصى يا عزيزتى
كل كلمة اتقالت عن مصر او بابل اوملوكهم ، فهى تحققت حرفيا بالاضافة الى وجود معنى روحى لهم وهو ما تفضلتى بذكره
مثلا لما اتكلم اشعياء النبى ( اشعياء 14 ) عن ملك بابل ، فهو ايضا كان يتكلم عن ابليس روحيا .

بالنسبة لاشعياء 19 ، فهذا الامر تحقق بالفعل وقت دخول المسيح لمصر فى صغره وتحطم الاوثان وبناء دير المحرق فى وسط مصر وهو واضح فى تفسير ابونا داود لمعى ولم ينتهى تحققها حتى الان .

ولها معنى روحى لان مصر هى تساوى كل انسان فينا وهذ وضحه ابونا ارميا بولس .

ايات العهد القديم لها ابعاد كتير ، فهى تحققت حرفيا ( بعد مادى ) ، وسوف تتحقق فى المستقبل ولها بعد روحى ايضا .
الكتاب المقدس عميق جدا جدا جدا .


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2011)

*اشكرك أخى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------

